# Arrowhead Hunting



## slipknot

Anybody here participate?


----------



## DCHunter

Yep, especially after a rain like the one that's predicted in the next couple of days.


----------



## slipknot

Do you find many?


----------



## tad1

man head over to the primitive skills forum that's where it's at!
 JT


----------



## jcinpc

I have participated for almost 30 years  I am a looter extraordinaire   :nono: , more of a digger than a field walker
I`ll stick to the Fl sand compared to the Ga clay


----------



## Nicodemus

Been huntin` em off and one for a long time.


----------



## jcinpc

Nic, you have some awesome country to look for them. I like them swampy places
you can find things like this in those places


----------



## Nicodemus

jcinpc said:


> Nic, you have some awesome country to look for them. I like them swampy places
> you can find things like this in those places





Beautiful plummet!


----------



## Whiteeagle

Them things hunt me! Been finding ME for 60 +/- years now. Best place to look is fresh turned ground after a good rain - anywhere in the souteast USA.


----------



## Son

Oh, been looking for them pointed rocks for over 60 years now. Most of my personal finds were excavated way back when people thought it stupid to go out and dig for rocks. Before some PHD's decided to push for laws restricting collecting. Yep, been at it long before everyplace was posted, off limits etc..
I can remember when the words "looter" and "Potholer" was first used to make us look bad. Another word thrown into the anti collector newspaper columns and books was "Ceremonial". Most overused word in my opinion because those who don't know the truth, think all perfect artifacts are ceremonial. Bottom line when it comes to restricting laws is. It's first all about money. Those who make money excavating, writing thesis and documenting ancient sites see collectors as competition. Competition that could in their minds, take away from future money in their pockets via grants. Most of those elite people are in positions to be self serving. I see them as competition to my freedom. Collecting Amerind artifacts is a great hobby, one that can be enjoyed by an entire family.


----------



## Bow Only

I found an arrowhead back in 1987.


----------



## kwayne

I agree with Son!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

kwayne said:


> I agree with Son!!!!



Me too....It's a great hobby where you can get the entire family involved.Also most kids are fascinated with them and the history involved.


----------



## Nugefan

Bow Only said:


> I found an arrowhead back in 1987.



hehehehehehe


----------



## Son

Bow found a Duval...back in 87. And he's still excited.


----------



## O-Country

*a few from my travels.*

Here are a few that I have stumbled over in my travels in the woods and rivers.


----------



## jcinpc

Bow Only said:


> I found an arrowhead back in 1987.



HAHAHA, then in 88 and 89 you found a few thousand DUVALs and then in 93 a few thousand Taylors


----------



## kmckinnie

I want to, Right now! I started in 1968 , I was 7!


----------



## Bow Only

jcinpc said:


> HAHAHA, then in 88 and 89 you found a few thousand DUVALs and then in 93 a few thousand Taylors



And I haven't found one since.


----------



## Nicodemus

I got a really unique one I found year before last I`ll post in a day or two, soon as I can take a picture of it. Matt, you`ll appreciate it.


----------



## jcinpc

I do like to hunt and dig for the arrowheads but I will tell you and show you in a sampling of pics here, what it is I really love.
I love to research and then get access to the places that hold something other than the points. I love the living and working areas. To me thats the story of the people from the past. Finding an arrowhead laying inthe ground where it was lost or washed or put thousands of years ago is cool, realy cool, but it doesnt tell y ou the who what when where and why all the time.
Finding a quarry site they used and the spalls and then the preforms or the fire pits where they cooked the rock or even finding the work stations near there tell a story. FInding the living/camping areas is AWESOME. Digging into the dumps or trash piles IS LOADED with info. Florida soil isnt kind to bone material, very acidic, but we do have sites that get preserved through the right combo in the dirt and hardpan and yearly flooding. I have found 3 of those sites and turned 2 of them over to the Arch`s when I was ready. Those sites are rare. To find 3-6000 year old bones and points in the fire pits that were preserved, to see what they ate and how the butchered it with that point is something to sit back and ponder on.

I love this stuff and my coral I harvest/HOARD so much, I cut my youngest daughters umbilical cord with  with a coral blade antler handled knife at the hospital. My kids had found the head of coral in our spot, I quarried it took it home and spalled it then cooked it in my sand pit for 3 days and took it to my buddy Claude Van Order who then made me the blade.


----------



## fish hawk

Thats killer stuff JC....Thanks for the pics,I never get tired of looking at em!!!!


----------



## dtala

great pics JC, thanks
  troy


----------



## Nicodemus

Love those antler tools. Those shell celts are nice too. Heckfire, all of it is!!


----------



## doofus

I couldn't find that kind of stuff if you sowed it like seed corn...other folks come behind me and pick it up by the sackfull....'ats another reason they call me "doofus"...


----------



## Thunderbeard

I grew up in south Ga and I would find pieces of pottery and arrow heads. I just never thought it was that great. I was young and dumb. I would give anything to go back to where I grew up and look. Those are awesome pics and it really makes you think about the lives and brotherhood that was put in to making those items.


----------



## Ga Waters

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Son

Some of us get excited when we find a new point. You might say, I've been excited many times in my life so far. Hope it continues.


----------



## t bird

impresive finds there folks!!


----------



## HossBog

I agree with Son. I agree with jc in Plant City. I agree with all y'all boys!! Heehehe; I also found a few back in mid '70s - kept me wanting to keep looking... time, time... places...


----------



## jcinpc

I was hoping son would post. he and I dig and have dug in the same counties, except he was doing it 40-50 years before me. He has some of the finest points our area had to offer. For every point you see that we post we dug hours without finding a thing.
Wehn people see frames full of color they ask us to take them digging with us, its not that easy. ALOT of test holing and leg work come with each frame you see and they didnt get filled overnight. You want knowledge on THE CORRECT point typology listen to Son Anderson and what he says, he learned from dirt time, not reading someones publication and stealing it. Please show some more Son and I am partial to that toothy kirk made of bay bottom


----------



## dalton257

here are a few from my younger days long ago

dont know if this is gonna work

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee29/dalton257/100_4961.jpg


----------



## dalton257

Yeah like JCINPC says I used to start hunting early in the morning and get mad when it started to get dark and if I was off work do it again tomorrow. I had a great collection and people wanted on like it but man did I have some time involved. I dont think most people realized just how much time


----------



## Bow Only

dalton257 said:


> Yeah like JCINPC says I used to start hunting early in the morning and get mad when it started to get dark and if I was off work do it again tomorrow. I had a great collection and people wanted on like it but man did I have some time involved. I dont think most people realized just how much time



And you spent a lot of time in the water.


----------



## slipknot

Some real nice collections here. This is all I have ever found.


----------



## Whiteeagle

I totally agree with son. Get just as excited when I find one now as I did as a 6 year old kid scrambling around in what is now Providence Canyon. Probably more so now since there are fewer to find.


----------



## fish hawk

Nice finds slipknot...Keep at it!!!


----------



## florida boy

Been doing it since I was a little kid . Made alot of good memories with my dad over the years playing in the water or walking fields . It is a sickness I will never be able to kick.


----------

